# sporadic peeing



## Coya (Aug 20, 2011)

Our 9 week old girl, who is pretty much fully potty trained, has all of a sudden started peeing inside. It happened 3 times tonight...twice when she was playing (so at first I associated it with a "happy pee") but then it happened once more while we were trying to settle her down on the sofa. My parents were over earlier with their 2 dogs so my boyfriend thinks she can still smell them and is just marking, but with the amount of pee I'm a bit concerned. Does this sound normal? I'm hoping it isn't anything to do with her bladder.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

I don't know that dogs mark when they're that young. They do forget everything they've learned about potty training when they're playing and having fun, though! My friend's dog also does what she calls a "submission pee" when they pet it a certain way--they take advantage of this when it's raining, since he won't pee normally otherwise!

9 weeks is still really young. Jasper understood that potty was supposed to happen outside, but I'd say he'd still have the sporadic accident until he was 11 weeks or so. It took him until 10 weeks to learn how to wait by the door to tell me he had to go potty. Does your puppy normally "tell" you she has to go in some way, shape, or form (active communication, not just you noticing she's starting to hunt around)? If so, it could be related to a UTI (it's taking her by surprise). If she doesn't normally do this, and you typically just have to guess when to take her out by the way she's behaving...you might have guessed wrong.  Sounds like she had a big, exciting, stimulating day--I would not find it surprising for her to take a step backwards in potty training. 

If it does keep up and she exhibits other symptoms of a UTI, I'd catch some urine and take it to the vet, of course.


----------



## Coya (Aug 20, 2011)

She does usually let us know, which is why I'm concerned. When she has to pee she will usually go and sit by the door 9 times out of 10 and she always does this when she has to poop, so I thought we were extremely lucky! Maybe a bit too lucky? You are right that she still is really young so maybe I thought we were out of the woods a little too early. She also did have a very busy day here so that could contribute to it has well. I will be sure to keep an eye on her tomorrow and see if the behavior continues or I notice anything else unusual. Thanks


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Too young to expect a high level of consistency. Expect her to pee after sleep, shortly after eating/drinking, during play time and after play time.
They play hard and suddenly stop and pee, normal at that age. Anticipating when they pee is part of the game... . 

Of course UTI cannot be ruled out as per redrover (much appreciate his answers - well researched)


----------



## Coya (Aug 20, 2011)

She was back to herself today...no accidents. Hoping things stay that way! Just glad it isn't anything serious!


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

datacan said:


> Of course UTI cannot be ruled out as per redrover (much appreciate his answers - well researched)


Pssst...I'm a lady.  Hahahahaha. It can be so hard to tell on forums, no worries! And thank you for the kind words about me.



Coya said:


> She was back to herself today...no accidents. Hoping things stay that way! Just glad it isn't anything serious!


Glad things are back to normal with your girl! It was probably just all that excitement!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

:-[ OOPS so sorry redrover. Funny, whatever gave me the impression? I guess the time I posted I was off topic, I recall. 
datacan = a can of data (male of the species). I should update the avatar to something more recent.

As for Coya good for her (esp. no UTI). Sam took a long time until he learned. Even so, I never took him to the basement until 5 months when I tried to teach him to walk on the treadmill...he peed on the carpet as soon as we went down there.


----------

